# Llandegla, Monday 25th Feb am.



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2019)

I have decided that due to the good weather, the fact I am not in work and have nothing better to do, I am going to make a visit to Llandegla on Monday.
I was joking about joining @si_c for the visit, but decency prevents me from crashing his trip as this may be a rare day out for him with his dad and the last thing he will want is me oafishly trampling all over the special father/son moment....

I'm going anyway but thought I would put it out there just in case anybody fancies it? If not it gives me a chance to get a move on and do two laps for once, always been prevented at previous visits due to deadlines and other riders.

So, anyone? I'll list off a few of. the usual suspects but any half competent mtb'r is welcome 
@dan_bo @fossyant @nickyboy and if my sleep deprived addled brain has forgotten anyone (almost certain after just doing a single night shift) then please tag them so this ride is brought to their attention.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Feb 2019)

Back in Groningen Monday. 

You spawny fecker.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2019)

Would love too, but next week is manic at work


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2019)

I can generally slip out for an hour or two midweek but Llandegla is a bit far


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2019)

Shame you guys can't make it. I am blessed/cursed with a continental shift rota, sometimes it works out ok for me....


----------



## si_c (24 Feb 2019)

Currently looking to get there about 10am, any CCers planning on being there are welcome to join my Dad and I, or not, as they please. Probably do a couple of runs with lunch in between.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2019)

On my way. Be there by 10.30 so might see you in car park or out on trails.

Skol


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2019)

Enjoy.... this weekend didnt quite go to plan (poorly cat). But i did get out Friday. Should be very dry at Llandegla


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2019)

I think I have broken Si....


----------



## si_c (25 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I think I have broken Si....


It was definitely a lesson in humility trying to follow you around the trails. Falling off didn't help matters much.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2019)

Great ride today, awesome weather and managed to meet up with Si for the second lap 

The rate of attrition was quite high. Si managed to snap his chain and his dad also fell off on their first lap. Then Si & me headed off to go round again and I managed to lose it shortly after we started on the first downhill section! I landed quite hard and with some speed which forced my left leg under me awkwardly. It blooming hurt and I think it might have come quite close to dislocating something. After a couple of minutes to let the pain subside we continued and Si didn't want to be the odd one out so threw himself and bike off the track with near tedious regularity 
Once the ride was finished we both agreed that there is probably a good reason we normally only do one lap....


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

si_c said:


> It was definitely a lesson in humility trying to follow you around the trails. Falling off didn't help matters much.



Going riding with skolly is an education. He's good.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Great ride today, awesome weather and managed to meet up with Si for the second lap
> 
> The rate of attrition was quite high. Si managed to snap his chain and his dad also fell off on their first lap. Then Si & me headed off to go round again and I managed to lose it shortly after we started on the first downhill section! I landed quite hard and with some speed which forced my left leg under me awkwardly. It blooming hurt and I think it might have come quite close to dislocating something. After a couple of minutes to let the pain subside we continued and Si didn't want to be the odd one out so threw himself and bike off the track with near tedious regularity
> Once the ride was finished we both agreed that there is probably a good reason we normally only do one lap....
> ...


Shouldn't laugh. But i did.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Once the ride was finished we both agreed that there is probably a good reason we normally only do one lap....


And why the more timid among us only do _ZERO _laps!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> And why the more timid among us only do _ZERO _laps!


Fkin layabout


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> Fkin layabout


You are not familiar with my (lack of) mountain biking skilz! 



ColinJ said:


> I was out on my first ride on my new mountain bike. Up on the hills I encountered a guy from Keighley who said that he'd show me some good bridleways so I decided to ride with him for an hour or two. Eventually, we came to a long fast stretch of bridleway and he really blasted down it ahead of me. There were big boulders all around and in front of us was a huge muddy lake of a puddle in a dip. He carved his way through the puddle and shot up the slope on the other side. I was about 50 metres behind and hit the puddle at full speed. My front wheel dug down into the mud and I was launched into the air over the bars. I seemed to be in the air for seconds and screamed in terror as I plummeted down towards two big boulders. I landed face down in thick mud between the boulders so, amazingly, I was completely uninjured. As I prised myself out of the mud looking like _The Creature from the Black Lagoon_, I heard the sound of riotous applause. I looked up to see a big group of mountain bikers sitting on the grass behind the boulders eating sandwiches. One guy shouted out - "F***ing brilliant mate - do it again!"





ColinJ said:


> I did something like that at Coed-y-Brenin, except I was lucky ... as I flew through the air, I spotted a small tree just to the side of me, stuck my hand out and grabbed it, which span me round and I landed back on the trail on my feet, while my bike clattered about 15 feet down the slope! I got a round of applause for that one from some witnesses ...


----------



## si_c (25 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Great ride today, awesome weather and managed to meet up with Si for the second lap
> 
> The rate of attrition was quite high. Si managed to snap his chain and his dad also fell off on their first lap. Then Si & me headed off to go round again and I managed to lose it shortly after we started on the first downhill section! I landed quite hard and with some speed which forced my left leg under me awkwardly. It blooming hurt and I think it might have come quite close to dislocating something. After a couple of minutes to let the pain subside we continued and Si didn't want to be the odd one out so threw himself and bike off the track with near tedious regularity
> Once the ride was finished we both agreed that there is probably a good reason we normally only do one lap....
> ...


I appreciate you not mentioning my ending up in a ditch 15ft below the track with my bike above my head.


dan_bo said:


> Going riding with skolly is an education. He's good.


Definitely. This wouldn't ordinarily be a problem except for the fact that I am demonstrably not.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2019)

si_c said:


> I appreciate you not mentioning my ending up in a ditch 15ft below the track with my bike above my head


Only because I didn't see it. If I had I'm not sure I would have been able to stop laughing enough to get the camera out....


----------



## si_c (25 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Only because I didn't see it. If I had I'm not sure I would have been able to stop laughing enough to get the camera out....


One should be thankful for small mercies I suppose. Are you still wearing a hat?


----------



## I like Skol (25 Feb 2019)

si_c said:


> One should be thankful for small mercies I suppose. Are you still wearing a hat?


Leg is the main issue. I was in the shower, moving it around trying to work out what I had done. Suddenly it gave way and I nearly ended in a heap. It also hurt, a lot! Don't want to do that again in a hurry.....


----------

